

Feds May Require Cars to Talk to Each Other to Avoid Crashes - 1337biz
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/feds-require-cars-talk-avoid-crashes/print?id=21385048

======
11thEarlOfMar
This is a non-trivial algorithmic problem to solve, isn't it? I recall when
airplanes were initially required to install collision avoidance systems. It
took a while to get them right.

Given the relatively much higher density of autos, and, combining GPS and
near-field triangulation, it will have to be a fast and clever system. What
type of avoidance should be taken? Braking only?

Not to mention standardization...

